# Broke Ground on a New One



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

After years of building rabbit hutch type coops to house my birds in, I decided to build myself a larger loft. 

Here's what I accomplished in a couple hours....











If you ever wanna find out how out of shape you are, get a set of post hole diggers and dig 18 inches towards China in water packed clay! Then carry bags of concrete to each hole because the yard is too soft to drive on!

The width of the loft is gonna be 11ft. 2 sheets of plywood wide, plus 3 feet of expanded metal that the feeders and waterers will be set on. Bantams will clean up what falls thru. 

The loft will have 4 separate rooms. 2 10x11ft rooms on each wing, with an "office" that sits in the elbow where the loft turns. That'll be a dry place to keep feed, show pens, breeding records, microfridge with RC Cola and Pabst Blue Ribbon.

I'm lucky enough to have a really good friend who is a major fantail breeder and roller flyer, and also is a contractor by trade. So he's gonna oversee my progress and keep me from screwing up too bad. He's gonna come over in a few days and shoot the grade for the floor and we will start putting up the 2x8's for flooring. 

It wont be an overnite build, unfortunately. Nor will it be as frugal as throwing together a $20 hutch out of OSB and scrap 2x4s. But the long term results and enjoyment will hopefully be worth the time and money. Will post pics as this monstrosity comes along!

PF


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

The pictures show this will be a big loft. 10 x 11 just for beer and soda now that is what every loft should have. I wemt back to my drawing board again tonight.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Good deal bro!!!! Can't wait to watch it come together!


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> The pictures show this will be a big loft. 10 x 11 just for beer and soda now that is what every loft should have. I wemt back to my drawing board again tonight.


Actually the "office", or the "Possum Hole" as its being called by my buddies, is probably gonna be around 6' wide at the door, then it angles out to 8' or maybe a bit more at the back wall. I forget exactly how much, but it'll be enough for the Pabst, RC, some feed bins, and probably a futon so Ms. Possum can have something soft to sit on.

The loft will be open on one side, with doors leading into each individual room. Not sure what I'm gonna side it with yet....got time to think about it.

PF


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like a fun project! Keep us posted.


----------



## 1stFlightLoft (Feb 18, 2011)

very nice! can't wait to see the finish results... I will be breaking ground for a breeder loft as soon as the snow melts.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow. You must have some plans. Cant wait to see it. Looks like an Indian campsite.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

How is the build going?


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry Pip..just now Saw you asked that.

Gettin my garden ready to plant, bass fishin tournaments, and tryin to keep a clean house by myself got me busier than a cat coverin up crap.

Nothin done to the loft yet, but i did get out yesterday and measure up all the flooring. I'm gonna use 2x8s to frame up the floor, spaced 24" apart. 3/4" ply for the floor. 

Lookin like the floor will be around 16" off the ground. 

Gonna call around today and hopefully get the lumber delivered Monday. Hoping to get it framed up next week if the rain holds off.

PF


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Will look forward to your updates!


----------



## BBpigeons (Mar 11, 2011)

put some pics of when its done


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

Just wanted to post a quick pic I took with my phone this morning. Flooring has been framed up. I know it isnt a lot of progress in the 2 months since my last posting, but money, archery tournaments and, of course, fishing has kept me from making much headway on the new loft. Funny thing is, it only took 3 hours to frame up the entire flooring.

Next comes the studs for the walls and the ceiling. Then I'll be able to put some skins on it. I'm thinking about 26 gauge. Not sure if if I wanna make doors into each room from the outside, or just make it a walk thru....

I'm glad I live in the kind of town where the City Manager is also the fry cook at the local gas station! Any other town, I'd probably need a building permit. The backside of this thing is over 60ft.

Thanks for looking...

PF


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you are a busy guy..... sounds like you like to have fun though.... nice loft thus far..it is neat how you made it angle like that,, what is that called?..lol.. I do not know building terms very well..


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> you are a busy guy..... sounds like you like to have fun though.... nice loft thus far..it is neat how you made it angle like that,, what is that called?..lol.. I do not know building terms very well..


I just call it an angle! Haha! It sets at about 22 degrees facing the northeast, since RARELY does any severe weather in my area come from the northeast. I have plans to build a stone firepit out a ways in front of the loft. Someplace to sit and relax and watch my birds. 

Yeah, I know..I do keep a lot of my spare time booked up. One day I'll find a wife to regulate my free time a little closer! I reserve about 3 hours a day to sit in a lawnchair and watch my rollers and tipplers do their thing, though. 

PF


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ohhhh fire pit.. lawn chair..and a beer...add some pigeons cooing in the loft..sounds like a nice plan.. hope you have enough time to post more pic as it goes along..


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I know that will look great, I can see it in my mind now


----------



## don wiggins (Apr 8, 2011)

Possum Fat said:


> I'm glad I live in the kind of town where the City Manager is also the fry cook at the local gas station! Any other town, I'd probably need a building permit. The backside of this thing is over 60ft.
> 
> Thanks for looking...
> 
> PF


Hey Possum,
Looks great. What town in the Great State of Oklahoma do you hail from?
Don


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

So hows the loft coming along.


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry I'm just now getting to reply here Shadybug! There hasn't been much notable progress on the loft. After the floor got framed up, it started raining. And hardly let up for several weeks. Then the heat came, my job slowed down, and the loft just kinda had to go on the backburner. 

I did price lumber for the remaining framework last week tho. if there's ever a break in this 105 degree daily temps, ill get it ordered and hopefully get it mostly finished out by the time I have to leave for Australia. 

Thanks for checking in...promise to post pics when something happens!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

OK thanks, Keep us posted because i think its going to be a cool looking loft.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Pf- 60' at the rear! wow! That should turn out to be some nice loft. Cant' wait to see pics as you go along with your loft build. Will this loft be only for rollers and fancies or will you be flying homers as well? Please keep us posted. Good luck with your new endevor and may your construction go smooth and as you planned.- Nick..


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks shadybug!

Greek Boy, the loft will house mostly American Fantails..ill have a room for breeders, young birds, males, and females. However I may take the 4th room, install a trap, and use it for flying tipplers for highfliers out of. I will also build my kitboxes for my rollers along the outside. 

I just made plans tonite to have the sides and top framed up. Just gotta clear my schedule to be here when I get the wood delivered.


----------

